

High-Performance S3 with MimicDB - nathancahill
http://blog.mimicdb.com/high-performance/

======
dang
A small number of reposts is fine if a story has not had significant attention
in the last year, but please don't delete and repost. Use a slightly different
URL instead.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

